# shapeable foam



## drifter (Jun 2, 2006)

hey to everybody, i'm from romania in europe. i hope you can help me with something:
is there any kind of foam, that i can use to do my dash, and door panels out of. i need something that i can shape,trim and paint afterwards. i don't want to use fiberglass. i need something pretty tough and light.
can anyone help me with this?
thx


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

nothing that will last very long.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

2 part surfboard foam......you cut/sand it to shape.....gotta use a type of epoxy over it to seal it properly before paint and prime....sand slowly on it...it gets eaten down fast


fiberglass can be used to seal some but you have to make sure before using it because if the type you get cant handle fiberglass you just wasted alot of time and money


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

surfboard foam ehh... good idea


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jun 9 2006, 03:53 PM~5581168
> *surfboard foam ehh... good idea
> *


its not an idea its what you use.....i dont give out answers i know nothing about...

upholstery is my bread and butter


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

too bad your probably no where near me... i need something new in the caddy


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jun 9 2006, 01:57 PM~5581190
> *its not an idea its what you use.....i dont give out answers i know nothing about...
> 
> upholstery is my bread and butter
> *


never heard of that surfboard foam trick..where can you get some of this?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

http://www.acp-composites.com/acp-sf.htm

you can search it out cheaper at other places....im not sure...this is the strongest foam you will touch basically...its hard and you must use this as a shapable base only....
you dont apply this stuff like you may think.....you glue it on in the shape you need and then shape it.....kinda like building something with lego's....prefab with alot of jigsaw......dont sand too hard.....

spyderfoam


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jun 11 2006, 08:09 PM~5591531
> *http://www.acp-composites.com/acp-sf.htm
> 
> you can search it out cheaper at other places....im not sure...this is the strongest foam you will touch basically...its hard and you must use this as a shapable base only....
> ...


thanks.i need it to smooth out some rough and wavy fiberglass piece i made :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 11 2006, 10:59 PM~5591830
> *thanks.i need it to smooth out some rough and wavy fiberglass piece i made :biggrin:
> *


i dont think this will help...this stuff works best how i mentioned above.....flat panel board and build it out shaping and glueing as you go...you just need to learn to fiberglass a little better and youll have a much easier time....takes practice bro


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jun 11 2006, 09:13 PM~5591944
> *i dont think this will help...this stuff works best how i mentioned above.....flat panel board and build it out shaping and glueing as you go...you just need to learn to fiberglass a little better and youll have a much easier time....takes practice bro
> *


eh thanks...im not trying to smooth it out,just tryin to make it as smooth as i can so i could wrap it in vinyl..i guess regular foam pade over it will work


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 11 2006, 11:16 PM~5591967
> *eh thanks...im not trying to smooth it out,just tryin to make it as smooth as i can so i could wrap it in vinyl..i guess regular foam pade over it will work
> *


you gotta use regular foam with this stuff anyways because its pretty hard stuff...

sand it down some with 80 grit and then mix pure resin and use a hard card to pull it smooth.....after that just a little more sanding and you can slap some 1/4'' low density on it....pull it tight if there are still flaws to be hidden


----------

